# Leuchtender Farbverlauf, wenn möglich mit PSP7



## sebastar (31. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab schon einige Anleitungen gelesen und leider noch nicht die richtige Vorgehensweise für mein gewünschtes Bild gefunden.

Ich habe eine Datei angehängt, wie's später aussehen soll.

Mittlerweile habe ich die Kreise erstellt und ausreichend unscharf gemacht, so dass sie wie Löcher wirken. Danach habe ich einen Lichtstrahl (als Markierung) geformt und diesem einen Farbverlauf gegeben.
Leider sah dieser immer unrealistisch aus: die Kanten waren grob, Antialising hat dabei nicht viel geholfen.

Wäre sehr nett, wenn mir jemand seine Vorgehensweise beschreiben könnte.

Danke schon mal, Sebastian


----------



## greengoblin (31. August 2004)

Holdri,
wo ist denn die Beispieldatei?
Gruss
GG

Eine gute Resource für PSP kann ich Dir trotzdem schon
mal empfehlen:
http://www.pixelfresh.de


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. August 2004)

Jetzt noch das Bild und evtl. wissen wir was du meinst!


----------



## sebastar (31. August 2004)

Mist, irgendwie hat sich kein Bild mit angehängt. Hatte zuerst auf Vorschau geklickt und dann auf Absenden. Sorry, hier noch mal... (ich hab eine Markierung meines Wunsches vorgenommen).


----------



## greengoblin (1. September 2004)

Hallo,
jetzt kann ich mir das vorstellen!
Also für mich sieht das so aus: Verläufe werden gedreht und
transformiert. Wichtig ist, daß sie an ihrer Außenkante genau die
Farbe des Hintergrundes erreicht haben, dann ist das stufenlos
und der Übergang nicht zu sehen. Ebenso an der Stelle wo der
Scheinwerferkegel erlischt. Die "Löcher" müssen an der
einen Seite einen scharfen Rand haben und werden an der anderen
vom Verlauf "überstrahlt". 
(Dass der Verlauf "leuchtet", interpretiert man so aus dem Kontext
des Bildes. Für sich allein genommen, könnte er auch eine 
Reflektion auf Metall oder so etwas sein.)
Gruss
GG


----------



## sebastar (1. September 2004)

Hallo und danke für die Antwort.



> _Original geschrieben von greengoblin _
> *Verläufe werden gedreht und
> transformiert. Wichtig ist, daß sie an ihrer Außenkante genau die
> Farbe des Hintergrundes erreicht haben, dann ist das stufenlos
> und der Übergang nicht zu sehen. *


Kannst du das genauer ausführen? Gibt es da ein Tutorial zu (bzw. eins, wo die richtigen Techniken dafür eingesetzt werden)?



> *Ebenso an der Stelle wo der
> Scheinwerferkegel erlischt. Die "Löcher" müssen an der
> einen Seite einen scharfen Rand haben und werden an der anderen
> vom Verlauf "überstrahlt". *


Okay, ich denke, die Löcher hab ich verstanden. Das ist nicht so schwer.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir noch ein paar Tipps dazu geben könnt. Danke schon / noch mal!


----------



## greengoblin (1. September 2004)

Hallo sebastar,
da ich mit PSP nicht vertraut bin, kann ich Dir nur eine
Anleitung für Photoshop geben. (Aber ich nehme an, daß
das so ähnlich geht.)
Hintergrundfarbe auf dunkelrot, Vordergrundfarbe auf
cremegelb einstellen.
Hintergrundebene mit dunkelrot füllen.
Neue Ebene darüber > füllen mit Verlauf (bei PS heißt das
reflektierter Verlauf, also von Hintergrundfarbe über Vorder-
grundfarbe wieder zu Hintergrundfarbe) 
Das gewünschte Stück Verlauf auswählen > kopieren.
Rest der Ebene löschen. 
Jetzt mehrmals > einfügen. Dabei werden jeweils neue Ebenen
erzeugt und die kannst Du dann > bearbeiten > transformieren,
bis sie so strahlenförmig aussehen.
Dann die Löcher malen oder ausstanzen.
Für die Stellen, wo der Scheinwerferkegel in Dunkelheit
übergeht, würde ich mit einem Alphakanal arbeiten, der
wiederum mit einem Verlauf gefüllt ist. Dazu gibt es hier
glaubich ein Tutorial (bin jetzt zu faul zum Suchen)
Gruss
GG

PS Bei Pixelfresh gibts auch ein Forum, wo Du Fragen zu PSP 
loswerden kannst.


----------



## sebastar (1. September 2004)

Hey danke, dass hört sich für mich schon brauchbar an.

Mal gucken ob ich das alles mit PSP auch umsetzen kann.

Meinst du oder ihr, ich sollte zukünftige Fragen (da ich ja mit PSP arbeite) lieber bei Pixelfresh stellen?


----------



## greengoblin (1. September 2004)

Hi sebastar,
wenn Du nicht weiterkommst, ist das sicher empfehlenswert.
Ich weiß garnicht, ob hier viele Leute mit PSP arbeiten.
Gruss
GG


----------

